# Help me spend some money.



## Milkfloat (31 May 2016)

So to cut a long story short, redundancy is looming and I fancy a build to stop me from having to paint the house or worse look for a job. I am looking at putting together a *cheap'ish *fixed/single speed bike for hacking around, a bit of winter duties and a little bit of canal path fun. This is going to be my first build although I have tinkered with bikes for a number of years. I am hoping that I can use the infinite wisdom of you lot to confuse and confound me and maybe point me towards some bargains.

I have googled a little bit and come up with a list of parts, but would like some ideas on compatibility and alternative options or even to be told that I am an idiot.

So first up (too late to change, as it is on its way) is the frame.
The Planet X lump - http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRHOLAQ/holdsworth-la-quelda-steel-single-speed-frameset.





I wanted Orange, but dithered too long as I was worried about tyre clearance, I then dithered too long over the green, so I have been left with black.

Wheelset - I am very stuck here, I have found the following wheelset https://singlespeedcomponents.co.uk...oducts/ssc-workhorse-single-speed-wheel-black that I can get for £98, which includes a cheap chain, 16T fixed sprocket and 18T sturmey archer freewheel in the required 120mm OLD. But I have no idea if they are junk wheels or not. Ideally I want to ride a bit off road on canal path or forest paths. The frame claims to go up to 28mm tyres, I would like to try 30 or 32mm, these rims are only 14mm will I have an issue - can anyone suggest some cheap alternatives?

Chainset - I fancy one with a built in chainguard for the utility bike option. I came up with this
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/99748/products/sturmey-archer-fcs742-chainset-44t.aspx is it junk and trading off their old name, or is it a good choice?

Bottom Bracket - I guess http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-bb-un55-bottom-bracket-british-thread/ is the way to go and in 68mm 110mm because that is the size that Planet X use in their builds. Am I right in thinking that the length is more to do with the frame than it is with the wheelset, or in other words is this the right size?

Calipers - I need long drop, so have decided on http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/tektro-r539-ag-brakes-57mm-tektro/

Headset - Basic Ritchey http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ritchey-logic-v2-headset/

Levers - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-r400-brake-levers/ Tried, tested and cheap.

Stem, bars and seatpost. I have a few floating around, but for less than £50 can get a set of Deda basics, so am planning on doing that.

Including sundries like rim tape, spacers and cables the total cost should be around £350, plus the things like bar tape, tubes and tyres I have hanging around.

So feel free to weigh in and help me out, in particular compatibility, the wheelset and any bargains you know about.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2016)

That should keep you busy for about 2-3 days.


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 May 2016)

Did you get the frame for about 90 quid, I nearly bought one the other day even though I don't need it (my fixed frame will probably break now). 
I'd have thought you'd need a very short bottom bracket 103mm'ish as it's dependent on the chainset. I've got one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/halo-aero-track-rear-wheel/ on mine with an old Campag wheel on the front.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 May 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Did you get the frame for about 90 quid, I nearly bought one the other day even though I don't need it (my fixed frame will probably break now).
> I'd have thought you'd need a very short bottom bracket 103mm'ish as it's dependent on the chainset. I've got one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/halo-aero-track-rear-wheel/ on mine with an old Campag wheel on the front.



So how do you measure or work out the bottom bracket length you need? I assume I buy frame and chainset then offer it up and guess?


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So how do you measure or work out the bottom bracket length you need? I assume I buy frame and chainset then offer it up and guess?


I'd go for cups and a loose shaft/bearings and if I hadn't got one the right length to get the chainline right have a rummage around Johns (Bob Warner Cycles) drawer of new alternatives. Last time I did that was when I built up a Raleigh 3spd, here are the ones that weren't right for the job.













BB shafts



__ raleighnut
__ 22 Mar 2016


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So how do you measure or work out the bottom bracket length you need? I assume I buy frame and chainset then offer it up and guess?


With a 120mm standard 'track' OLD and a 'track' chainset I'm pretty sure a 102/3mm BB is what you need but I'm only going on experience of the two fixed bikes I've built, someone better informed may be able to offer a more scientific method of working it out. I'm currently running one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/token-tk867-iso-square-cromo-axle-bottom-bracket/ (no I don't work for Wiggle, the one it replaced was ten quid from Planet X but they were out of stock when I needed one).


----------



## Tim Hall (31 May 2016)

@Fab Foodie has just bought one of them. Does our Abingdon correspondent have any Bottom Bracket length advice to offer?


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> @Fab Foodie has just bought one of them. Does our Abingdon correspondent have any Bottom Bracket length advice to offer?


Nope!
Not got that far. I was going to contact Singlespeedcomponants where I'll get the chainset and take their advice.


Milkfloat said:


> So to cut a long story short, redundancy is looming and I fancy a build to stop me from having to paint the house or worse look for a job. I am looking at putting together a *cheap'ish *fixed/single speed bike for hacking around, a bit of winter duties and a little bit of canal path fun. This is going to be my first build although I have tinkered with bikes for a number of years. I am hoping that I can use the infinite wisdom of you lot to confuse and confound me and maybe point me towards some bargains.
> 
> I have googled a little bit and come up with a list of parts, but would like some ideas on compatibility and alternative options or even to be told that I am an idiot.
> 
> ...


Ha! Couldn't resist!

Wheelwise I'm going spendy from dcrwheels with 23mm Archetype rims on light spokes and Zenith Fixed/fixed large flange hubs to run 28c rubberwear. Other bits I'm scabbing from the parts bin and scouring the sales .... I'm in no rush.
Singlespeed componants seems a good place though.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So to cut a long story short, redundancy is looming and I fancy a build to stop me from having to paint the house or worse look for a job. I am looking at putting together a *cheap'ish *fixed/single speed bike for hacking around, a bit of winter duties and a little bit of canal path fun. This is going to be my first build although I have tinkered with bikes for a number of years. I am hoping that I can use the infinite wisdom of you lot to confuse and confound me and maybe point me towards some bargains.
> 
> I have googled a little bit and come up with a list of parts, but would like some ideas on compatibility and alternative options or even to be told that I am an idiot.
> 
> ...




On the subject of wheels I have the standard wheelset from my Genesis in my shed, if you can pick them up you can have them for a tenner, flip flop hub on the back complete with unused 18 tooth freewheel, they've had about a months use.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> On the subject of wheels I have the standard wheelset from my Genesis in my shed, if you can pick them up you can have them for a tenner, flip flop hub on the back complete with unused 18 tooth freewheel, they've had about a months use.



Wow, that is incredibly generous. I will PM you!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> On the subject of wheels I have the standard wheelset from my Genesis in my shed, if you can pick them up you can have them for a tenner, flip flop hub on the back complete with unused 18 tooth freewheel, they've had about a months use.


That's local service!


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2016)

VeloSolo is always worth having a look round, I've used their Lasco chainsets in the past, and I've also brought other stuff from them

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shopcrank.html


----------



## martinclive (1 Jun 2016)

I have that SA chainset on my new (rebuilt 60s Coventry Eagle frame) singlespeed - looks absolutely wonderful (IMHO) and clean lines without a horrible big chain guard. Not convinced it's the roundest and highest quality but seems to run well for the money


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jun 2016)

martinclive said:


> I have that SA chainset on my new (rebuilt 60s Coventry Eagle frame) singlespeed - looks absolutely wonderful (IMHO) and clean lines without a horrible big chain guard. Not convinced it's the roundest and highest quality but seems to run well for the money



Being fickle, I have now decided against that chainset as I was worried about strength and also I want to to be free to switch out chainrings until I can work out my ideal gearing.


----------



## martinclive (1 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Being fickle, I have now decided against that chainset as I was worried about strength and also I want to to be free to switch out chainrings until I can work out my ideal gearing.


Fair point - I've has SSs at 63 - 70 gear inches before.
70 was good for me on the flatlands of Cambridgeshire - this one set up mid 60s which helps on hills in other places and I can still spin at 20 mph with a tail wind - good luck with the build


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jun 2016)

The frame has arrived. I am very impressed, it is far better finished than the price would suggest.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Jun 2016)

For a chainset I would suggest the Sugino RD with its own BB at 103 cheap but very serviceable. Take the free wheels and get Panaracer Gravel tires at 28.


----------



## DaveyA (1 Jun 2016)

I have used a set of wheels from SS Components on my bike for a couple of winters now, done about 5000 miles on them with no trouble. Ride a mixture of road and tracks sometimes and they have stood up well. I would deffo buy another set.


----------



## Soltydog (1 Jun 2016)

I built mine up nearly 12 months ago, but ended up spending a 'little' more than you. I opted for handbuilt wheels which may have made the ride better for me & maybe something you could consider, but might up the spend a little. I doubt you will get the gearing right at the first attempt, my initial attempt was far too high & wasn't spinning out till nearly 30mph, which was fine with the wind, but a nightmare into it ;-)


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jun 2016)

So I finally had a couple of hours to start on the build this evening. The crown race was a bugger to get on, but the bearing cups pressed in fairly easily with my home made have cut the steerer down, but left plenty of spacers in case I screwed it up. I will ride for a while and then decide a final cut. Finally the bottom bracket unsurprisingly caused no issues.

I don't think I will time for much more for a while, but I am glad I got started. So far touch wood, my first build is going ok.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jun 2016)

I have one question. When fitting the fixed sprocket it looks like the side with the lip should screw on first, but then the writing showing the number of teeth would not be visible. Is that right?


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I have one question. When fitting the fixed sprocket it looks like the side with the lip should screw on first, but then the writing showing the number of teeth would not be visible. Is that right?



yes


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> yes


Thanks Dave, I thought so, but was not sure if it was just a lack of joined up thinking on the manufacturers side. I guess that is confirmed.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

So a bit of an update. I had a couple of hours to play tonight, so I have almost finished it off. I am a bit disappointed that it was so easy and quick. Still left to do is bar tape when I have sorted out bar and brake lever position. However, first I have to try and work out why both Shimano R400 brake levers rattle. They are particularly bad when my hands are not on the hoods. I would also like to work out how to remove the logos from the seat post. Feel free to comment on what I have done wrong


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2016)

Nice! Do you have any idea's on what might be causing the rattle on the brake levers? I can't see anything obvious on the picture.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So a bit of an update. I had a couple of hours to play tonight, so I have almost finished it off. I am a bit disappointed that it was so easy and quick. Still left to do is bar tape when I have sorted out bar and brake lever position. However, first I have to try and work out why both Shimano R400 brake levers rattle. They are particularly bad when my hands are not on the hoods. I would also like to work out how to remove the logos from the seat post. Feel free to comment on what I have done wrong
> 
> View attachment 132811


More importantly .... how does she ride goddammit?


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> Nice! Do you have any idea's on what might be causing the rattle on the brake levers? I can't see anything obvious on the picture.



It seems to be internal, possibly where the lever connects to the hood frame. It is both brakes, so it could just be that they are cheap and nasty. It does it with cables installed and there seems to be a bit of play in the levers. Maybe I am just being sensitive because of the silence of the fixed drive frame.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> View attachment 132223
> View attachment 132222
> So I finally had a couple of hours to start on the build this evening. The crown race was a bugger to get on, but the bearing cups pressed in fairly easily with my home made have cut the steerer down, but left plenty of spacers in case I screwed it up. I will ride for a while and then decide a final cut. Finally the bottom bracket unsurprisingly caused no issues.
> 
> I don't think I will time for much more for a while, but I am glad I got started. So far touch wood, my first build is going ok.


Crown race was a bastard on mine .... some gluey gunk in the way ....


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> More importantly .... how does she ride?



Only been up the road a couple of times, so difficult to tell. It is heavy in the hand, but seems ok with riding. I am a bit nervous about pedal strike as I decided to be brave and start off fixed. I had a couple of short test rides without brakes, but have decided wisely that it is best to get them fitted before going over 10 miles an hour.

I will commute tomorrow with more of an update. Perhaps I will be ordering a new sprocket as 44x16 seems a little under geared for me, then again I have not tried any hills yet.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> It seems to be internal, possibly where the lever connects to the hood frame. It is both brakes, so it could just be that they are cheap and nasty. It does it with cables installed and there seems to be a bit of play in the levers. Maybe I am just being sensitive because of the silence of the fixed drive frame.



I'm reading reviews on Chain Reaction Cycles and it appears to be a known problem with them. If you look at this review it seems there might be a solution.

The rattle can be fixed by removing the hard plastic piece on the front of the lever and placing a wedge of stiff foam into the space and then replacing the plastic piece. The wedge needs to extend down into the internal part of the brake so that it cannot move out of position. Does not seem to affect the operation at all. Can't say how long this will last, but only takes a few seconds to do.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-tiagra-r400-brake-levers/rp-prod13672


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Crown race was a bastard on mine .... some gluey gunk in the way ....



It was my first crown race installation, it took a hell of a lot more effort than YouTube videos showed. I am glad the forks were not carbon or I would have been down the lbs.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

So @Fab Foodie how far have you got with your build?


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm reading reviews on Chain Reaction Cycles and it appears to be a known problem with them. If you look at this review it seems there might be a solution.
> 
> The rattle can be fixed by removing the hard plastic piece on the front of the lever and placing a wedge of stiff foam into the space and then replacing the plastic piece. The wedge needs to extend down into the internal part of the brake so that it cannot move out of position. Does not seem to affect the operation at all. Can't say how long this will last, but only takes a few seconds to do.
> 
> ...



Ahh great. I normal do better research, but with shimano figured they would not be selling junk. I will have a poke around tomorrow lunchtime. Cheers for the tip (and the wheels).


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So @Fab Foodie how far have you got with your build?









:-(

Been spending money elsewhere at the mo ....


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Ahh great. I normal do better research, but with shimano figured they would not be selling junk. I will have a poke around tomorrow lunchtime. Cheers for the tip (and the wheels).



Should have known CC would have covered it https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-r600-brake-levers.156680/


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 132812
> 
> 
> :-(
> ...



I do like that Orange!


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I do like that Orange!



I like that orange colour, I also like the handlebar and brake lever Fab Foodie has used, same arrangement as on my old Pearson.


----------



## GGJ (23 Jun 2016)

There's a small plastic part inside the lever, apparently Shimano fit them to help with assembly of the unit on the production line. It can safely be removed and discarded. I took mine out almost 3 years ago and the constant rattle/buzz was gone


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I do like that Orange!


It'll match my kit!







dave r said:


> I like that orange colour, I also like the handlebar and brake lever Fab Foodie has used, same arrangement as on my old Pearson.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2016)

dave r said:


> I like that orange colour, I also like the handlebar and brake lever Fab Foodie has used, same arrangement as on my old Pearson.


I'm tempted to polish-up a pair of Tri-bars and add them too ....
I have Blue bar tape of course .....


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2016)

GGJ said:


> There's a small plastic part inside the lever, apparently Shimano fit them to help with assembly of the unit on the production line. It can safely be removed and discarded. I took mine out almost 3 years ago and the constant rattle/buzz was gone



Bingo - rattle gone and weight saved


----------



## Broadside (25 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> ordering a new sprocket as 44x16 seems a little under geared for me,



You might want to try it on most of the roads you will use first as you get used to riding fixed. I thought mine was a bit under geared for me until I hit the hills!


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2016)

So a bit of an update - I have commuted a bit (tiny distance) and also messed around doing some local geocaches with the kids, but this weekend finally went out for a shakedown. So what did I learn?

1.) It is not light - 11.1 KG without bottle cage and saddle pack.
2.) Despite measuring up my other bikes I had to make a surprising amount of small adjustments to the Holdsworth whilst out.
3.) Bunnyhopping at speed (cattle grid) is tricky on fixed 
4.) I do not have the souplesse to handle 166 RPM without my bum bouncing around all over the place like a porn movie on fast forward.
5.) I am a little undergeared 44 X 16 (74 gear inches?) - I think it is flat enough around here to handle something a little higher, although a few climbs were a bit of a grind.
6.) I love the silence whilst riding
6.) Fixed is fun, although I still need to remember to concentrate whilst braking, indicating and trying to maneuver around traffic all at the same time.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> So a bit of an update - I have commuted a bit (tiny distance) and also messed around doing some local geocaches with the kids, but this weekend finally went out for a shakedown. So what did I learn?
> 
> 1.) It is not light - 11.1 KG without bottle cage and saddle pack.
> 2.) Despite measuring up my other bikes I had to make a surprising amount of small adjustments to the Holdsworth whilst out.
> ...



Looks lovely and sounds like your having fun.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2016)

_I have one question. When fitting the fixed sprocket it looks like the side with the lip should screw on first, but then the writing showing the number of teeth would not be visible. Is that right?_
Check your chainline there is an article at Velodrome Shop that explains this
Incidentally a 74 inch gear ratio is a good place to start


----------



## 3narf (21 Mar 2017)

Love it, especially the orange! Hmm...


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jul 2017)

So a year has passed so I thought an update would be in order. Smiles per mile, this bike is right up there, it really is a joy to ride. The bike is pretty versatile, there is not too much it cannot do - although I have not tried it in a chain gang yet, but i think that is more down to the engine than the bike.

I have only had to walk up part of one hill, but that was when loaded with camping gear at 84 gear inches. There is a little bit of rust on the chain tugs and bits of the cheaper parts I put on, but that is not too surprising.

Last night I loaded up after work, went for a ride, found some hand pulled Guinness, stayed a bit longer than I should have done and headed into the woods. The Holdsworth performed admirably both loaded on the road and on the forest paths. A night in a cheap small tent and then back to work this morning with a smile on my face. Normally I pannier up on the workhorse 90's MTB - but it was nice to travel lighter.









P.S. Yes, I know, the chain is a little slack.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2017)

@Milkfloat glad you are enjoying it and a bit of glamping as well


----------

